# 10 Gallon DWC



## IllinoisDiesel08

I want to use a 10-15 gallon barrel. Would 10 gallons be overkill? Would it make s substantial difference in the growth rate or how big the plant is at time of harvest?


----------



## WeedHopper

5 gallon buckets is plenty for inside grows.  Dont see where 10 gal buckets would give ya a bigger yeild,,just less topping off the solution and ya could go longer without changing the water. But I would say its overkill for one plant.


----------



## IllinoisDiesel08

My thinking was that bigger roots grow bigger plants.Thanks for the input.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:yeahthat:CowboyBudsky 10 gal DWC are to heavy to move easily50 to 60 lbs. I wish I had listen to Cowboy,andy, THG when I was starting my first DWC 5 gal buckets are the way to go. 
1 Plant in 1 Bucket easier to adjust nutes and ph etc.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

in a high time article i read of a guy who did a dwc exp under a 1000 watt light and learned
4 clones veg 2 weeks in 20 gal= 1 clone vegged 5 weeks in 20 gal all 9 oz
you can fit 4 tubs under 1 1000 watt
so really its your choice on how long you wanna veg 
he also had one clone in a 3 gal pail @ 3.5 oz vegged 3 weeks 
so i think in a way yes room for roots is important but it has relation with veg time to determine how much room you really need


----------



## Real78

Whats good fam I just made a DIY 10 gal DWC it came out looking good the only thing is I only could find blue so I had to use black tape as the spray paint that I got did not stick well and it was suppose to be for plastic. Just a heads up just use black tape.


----------



## medicalGreenGrower

another vote for staying away from plastic spray paint. it doesn't stick to bins. as soon as they flex, the paint comes right off. Real78 is right, use tape and save yourself some money and hassle or you'll have flecks of paint everywhere, including in your nutes.

i've got a ebb and flow set up and i was originally using 18 gallon rubbermaid tubs but i'm tinkering with 5 to 7 gallon buckets now which hold enough liquid for at least a week (for my set up). i got the 18 gal. bins because i wanted to be able to leave for three weeks. i've tested it and it will work, but it's a pain in the *** to haul around that much water. that's why i'm switching to either 5, 6, or 7 gallon buckets - with lids! when i go away, i'll just bring out the larger bins.

mG2


----------

